# Assembler?



## Stephan Boettcher (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,


Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es unter Windows / Linux egal welches, ein Programm gibt, womit man Assembler-Code testen kann?


Ich bin soweit, dass ich meinen Assembler-Code kompilieren kann und auf ne Diskette kopieren kann.
Beim Booten, bootet der Rechner dann von der Disk und gibt einfach nur

"Befehl eingeben:" aus.

Beim Weiterprogrammieren möchte ich nun nicht immer den Rechner neu Booten. Also gibt es da eine möglichkeit, diesen Vorher zu testen wie z.B. bei C++ etc


Danke


----------



## Stephan Boettcher (14. Dezember 2005)

*Assembler klappt nicht?*

Hallo,

in dem anderem Thread hab ich mich zu früh gefreut!
Mein Code klappt doch nicht, also es ist ja nicht meiner.

Habe dieses Tut:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials20706.html

durchgelesen und mit meinen (vor)-Kenntnissen versucht es zu verstehen. Was ich eigentlich auch ganz gut habe, ich weiß eigentlich wo was genau gemacht wird.

Jetzt habe ich das OS.IMG mit "bochs X86"-Emulator geladen, erhalte aber nur

"Booting From Hard Drive..."

Aber nicht

"Lade VitaXia..."

und danach:

"Eine Taste drücken, um neu zu starten...".

Was kann ich tuen?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Assembler klappt nicht?*


Im anderen Thread ist von Deiner Freude nichts zu sehen. 
Es waere nett gewesen wenn Du Dein Problem im genannten Thread fortgesetzt haettest.
Wegen Punkt 2 spiel ich mal "aus 2 mach 1". 

Nachtrag:
Falls Du unter Linux arbeitest koennte ich Dir QEmu an's Herz legen.
Ich hab mich vor Kurzem auch mal mit den PC-Emulatoren auseinander gesetzt und festgestellt, dass Bochs ziemlich schnarchig ist. Bochs ist eher gedacht alte, langsame Hardware zu simulieren. QEmu hingegen liefert wesentlich mehr Power und man kann darunter sogar Windows nutzen (bei Bochs dauert schon die Installation mehrere Stunden). Ausserdem ist die Konfiguration von Bochs meiner Meinung nach recht kompliziert. Wenn man sich mal dran gewoehnt hat geht's zwar ganz gut, aber bis man erst mal alles so hat wie man will ist doch schon etwas Gefummel. QEmu arbeitet lediglich mit Parametern und ist dementsprechend einfach zu handhaben.


----------



## Stephan Boettcher (15. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Assembler klappt nicht?*

HI,

Danke für die Antwort.
Gibt es das Programm auch unter Windows?

Da ich mit Windows arbeite, wäre es nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Dezember 2005)

Hab grad mal kurz geschaut.
Es scheint als gaebe es QEmu auch fuer Windows. Einfach mal auf qemu.org vorbeischauen.


----------



## Stephan Boettcher (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Ja habe auf google geguckt gibt es auch habs jetzt.

Ist allerdings das selbe Problem!

Danke für deine Antwort hoffe auf Hilfe!


----------

